# got our passports today



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

well, not exactly got them, but all I need do is trot down and pick them up. All sorted ready for next years hols, yippee

I must do an up to date piccy of them this was 9 months ago


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ah Bless.

They are gorgeous. they are just going to love their travels.


----------

